# Posts with the most experience



## jonesy (Aug 4, 2010)

Inspired by the very first post in this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...iscussion-game-design-15-minute-work-day.html
which currently has 16 people giving it praise.

Is there a way to see the posts that people have appreciated the most?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 4, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Inspired by the very first post in this thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...iscussion-game-design-15-minute-work-day.html
> which currently has 16 people giving it praise.
> 
> Is there a way to see the posts that people have appreciated the most?




Look for anything weem started....


----------



## jonesy (Aug 5, 2010)

That only works sometimes:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...60-weem-s-dm-tips-rp-prompting-immersion.html

But seriously, I'm curious, seriously curious, maybe curiously serious, but curious nevertheless.


----------



## weem (Aug 5, 2010)

I think this is the most commented post (of mine)...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...le-considered-game-breaker-2.html#post5192453

Which post has the most on EN World? No idea


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Is there a way to see the posts that people have appreciated the most?




I feel offended by this.  Representing those who receive little/no experience points, I most certainly do not want to see something like this!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2010)

Dog Moon said:


> I feel offended by this.




Don't.

Experience comments (esp. since the comments have been introduced) are really not highly correlative to the quality of posts.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jonesy (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Experience comments (esp. since the comments have been introduced) are really not highly correlative to the quality of posts.



Highly? Sure. But what about the really highly 'awarded' ones? The question of how true that is is one of the reasons I'd like to know.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Aug 5, 2010)

I try and try to come up with a completely original controversial gaming topic, but dangit, I'm just not verbose enough.

One must be very verbose to make a point in En Wrold.

Kind of like En Garde! But like En World!

Ah well.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 6, 2010)

I figure seeing the most rewarded posts in a list format would serve mostly to be depressing and lower my regard for my fellow ENWorld posters....


----------



## jonesy (Aug 6, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I figure seeing the most rewarded posts in a list format would serve mostly to be depressing and lower my regard for my fellow ENWorld posters....



Why? Aren't you the least bit interested to know what sort of stuff people have been marking? And how does that have anything at all to do with how you regard them?

I swear, sometimes I feel like a human on a world full of Kzinti.

"You humans and your monkey curiosity."


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 6, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Why? Aren't you the least bit interested to know what sort of stuff people have been marking? And how does that have anything at all to do with how you regard them?




Possibly because posts that are funny tend to get more experience points than those with high analytic or creative value (with some exceptions, of course).  It's understandable that people who like to gain XP for the latter would find this disheartening.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 6, 2010)

And those of us- ME, for instance- who like it both ways think it rocks!

Hmmm...I guess that makes me Bi-XPual!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 6, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Why? Aren't you the least bit interested to know what sort of stuff people have been marking? And how does that have anything at all to do with how you regard them?




I feel like I get a good feel just by reading posts on a regular basis as to what gets marked up with XP and what doesn't.  Just from that it seems pretty arbitrary as to what folks give bonus XP for and what they don't.  

I think the XP has been a neat little feature, but not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 6, 2010)

> Possibly because posts that are funny tend to get more experience points than those with high analytic or creative value (with some exceptions, of course).



And you know this how? Without what jonesy is asking for, no one knows what gets more xp.

Bullgrit


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 6, 2010)

Deset Gled said:


> Possibly because posts that are funny tend to get more experience points than those with high analytic or creative value (with some exceptions, of course)...




This is true, but I don't see it as a problem.  And honestly, with the limitations on XP (have to give it out to a certain number of people before giving it to someone again), I think it gets mitiagated quite a bit.  Without that, the "funny" posts would just be drowned in XP comments.  But you're right, funny and controversial posts do get an inordinate amount of XP compared to thoughtful, analytical, and creative posts.

I think it evens out the cosmic karmic balance for comedy though.  Especially as Comedy is so underrepresented by the American Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Don't.
> 
> Experience comments (esp. since the comments have been introduced) are really not highly correlative to the quality of posts.
> 
> ...




I know.  I was kidding.

Actually, I think this sort of thing could be kind of interesting.  While many posts, as some mentioned above are simply given XP because they are humourous or whatnot, others are given XP because people believe they add value to a certain topic.

Listing top XP posts and allowing each person to determine which are interesting and which are simply comedic, people might be able to find a lot of interesting posts/threads that they wouldn't have noticed ordinarily because maybe they aren't in a forum they check frequently or something.

Or not.  Without doing this, no one will know if this may be valuable or not.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 6, 2010)

To clarify what I meant: In my experience (haha, I made a pun), it seems that while some helpful, thoughtful, analytical, etc... type posts do get a lot of xp, many of the ones that get extended significantly by comment boxes are either joke posts or flaming / borderline flaming attack posts.  Maybe that's not the case and my perception's skewed by the threads I look at.  If it is the case, that's why I'd find it disheartening, because (to me at least...) it wouldn't say much for the site.

*preparing to be told I’m wrong by everyone that replies to this*


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 6, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> And you know this how? Without what jonesy is asking for, no one knows what gets more xp.




I have mountains of anecdotal evidence, and even more stipulation and surmising to back me up (not to mention plenty of guessing).  You're going to need more than some easily manipulated statistics to convince me I'm wrong.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 8, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> To clarify what I meant: In my experience (haha, I made a pun), it seems that while some helpful, thoughtful, analytical, etc... type posts do get a lot of xp, many of the ones that get extended significantly by comment boxes are either joke posts or flaming / borderline flaming attack posts.  Maybe that's not the case and my perception's skewed by the threads I look at.  If it is the case, that's why I'd find it disheartening, because (to me at least...) it wouldn't say much for the site.



 This was the crux of an argument I made in Meta a while back: it seemed to me that my most XP-attractive posts were not the posts of which I was most proud.

It was my hope that making comments public would curb this a bit, but I'm not really sure if it has had that effect.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## jonesy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, funny posts attract exp. And as people find different kinds of things funny, the exp seems to go randomly to pretty much anything. But the constructive/deconstructive posts get the exact same treatment of seemingly random exp.

What I wanted to know was: how does this apply to the posts which get multiple people voting for them? And when I say multiple I do mean whole shedloads. Is it still seemingly random, or does the ratio turn one way or another?


----------

